#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Searching for a picture [oil pump heart earth]

## traurick

Hello everyone,



I am searching for a picture. Its an illustration with an oil pump on it where the reservoir is a heart below earth surface.
I saw this several times...but now i cant find it.


Thanks for your helpSee More: Searching for a picture [oil pump heart earth]

----------

